# Plumbing fittings on switchgear !



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This service equipment cracks me up. I do work in this mid-rise apartment building, and every time I'm in the mechanical room, I look at this switchgear and it makes me chuckle. The building is all concrete, and the switchgear was too tall to use a regular ell on the service entrance conduits. Instead of getting a specially manufactured junction box, they chose instead to use 45 degree ABS plumbing ells, back to back.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats SWEET :thumbup: at least they didn't use plumbing 90's.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey MD... I went to that place..... I redid it with LBs!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me what we see out in the field. I'm usually not much of an advocate of permits, inspections, licenses and such, but after seeing as much hack work as I have over the years, I'm starting to re-think.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ya think that was bad? Here's the service for that house:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

More plumbing. From this morning.

1 1/4" to 2" bell reducer on a riser. WTF???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> More plumbing. From this morning.
> 
> 1 1/4" to 2" bell reducer on a riser. WTF???


Consider it a 'transformer'.... drops 277/480 down to 120/240volts. :laughing: 

But I wonder, is that a NEMA-3R panel, or is it what I think it is: a NEMA-1? 

Hopefully there is at least a door somewhere for those atrocious Zinscos... they need all the help they can get! 

Edit to add: And I really like that Minnie above the, um, er, 'transition'...... looks like it's a wee too small for the pipe. Plus, someone needs to inform the Telco they need to scratch a little paint off if they want a good ground.

What's the red thing on the nipple between the meter & panel? Are the locknuts on that nipple the sealing type?

The pipe on the right of the meter... is that plumbing or electrical? I like (not!) the way it's 'supported'.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What's the red thing on the nipple between the meter & panel?


If I had to guess, I'd say that it's either an old red seal tag, or an old set of meter boots from when the person didn't pay their power bill.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> But I wonder, is that a NEMA-3R panel, or is it what I think it is: a NEMA-1?


It is an indoor panel, outdoors. I guess they didn't make outdoor panels in the 50's and 60's because they are ALL over here. I earn a good living changing them out. Probably once or twice a month.

This one has a 3 phase delta BREAKER for the AC. It has the high leg coming from the meter (#10 THW) direactly to a special breaker that pulls two phases from the buss and the high leg from a line side terminal. 

The homeowner told me that an engineer for Honeywell owned the house before her. 

Enough said.

No door on the panel. There was a wire in the old hinge hole that USED to hold it on.

I dont recall what the red things were. I was looking at the reducer.


The pipe on the right is a AC line set.



> Are the locknuts on that nipple the sealing type?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

They are sealed with latex paint.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> It is an indoor panel, outdoors. I guess they didn't make outdoor panels in the 50's and 60's because they are ALL over here.


Thanks for the info. I won't ask about the panel schedule/directory.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Thanks for the info. I won't ask about the panel schedule/directory.


It was actually mostly LABELED. Handwritten, scratched into the cover. Honest!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> It was actually mostly LABELED. Handwritten, scratched into the cover. Honest!


Ok, I see it now! Barely!


----------



## shocking (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm.... whats wrong with using ABS plastic? If its been working, no hazards, then it works. lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

shocking said:


> Hmm.... whats wrong with using ABS plastic? If its been working, no hazards, then it works. lol


I doubt the radius meets Table 2, Chapter 9.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Well if your gonna do a **** job use **** pipe I guess.


----------

